# Cleanup crew



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm setting up a 55 gallon FOWLR with a fuzzy dwarf lion, picasso trigger, and a maroon clown. Could I include a normal cleanup crew with this plan?


----------



## jackdanielbrand (Jan 11, 2008)

try a lawnmower blenny


----------

